# SchLaPlonk ;)



## JackSellers16 (Jun 5, 2010)

Right finished my revision for today and ive been out of action with the camera over the past few days so i am now looking for some sort of task within the house which you can use your camera for .
Any Suggestions?


----------



## JackSellers16 (Jun 5, 2010)

anythiiiiiiiing


----------



## irfan (Jun 6, 2010)

take a picture of anything of value for insurance purposes

any plants or animals?  food?  wife kids?


----------



## LaFoto (Jun 6, 2010)

Focus on a colour?
Or create dramatic shadows with desklights?
Set up still life settings?


----------

